# SHSH sauvgarde Appel TV 5.0.2



## labasritas (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour
j'ai un appel TV 5.0.2 et je voudrais faire un sauvegard SHSH
en utilisant TinyUmberlla j'ai ce message :
...Started saving SHSHs for [Apple*TV]
 For version [AppleTV2 4.3b3 (8F5166b)] - &#65279;Cet appareil nest pas compatible avec la version sollicitée.
 et apres j'ai presqu'une page de message genre :
"APPLE is NOT signing AppleTV2 4.2.1 (4.1.1) (8C154) SHSH requests anymore. All you can do now is select CYDIA and hope that CYDIA has your SHSH saved. If not, there is nothing you can do."


et a chaque ligne les N° des versions changent.

bref j'ai donc compris que je ne peux sauver 

du coup pouvez vous me dire ce que veut dire :
All you can do now is select CYDIA and hope that CYDIA has your SHSH saved.

merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Tu utilise quelle version de tiny ?


----------



## labasritas (27 Août 2012)

salut
je ne sais plus quelle version je l'ai effacé
je voulais jalibreaké mon ATV2 e j'avais lu qu'il fallait aire un sauvegard SHSH avant
comme ça ne marchait pas, j'ai fait le sauvage j'ai jallibreaké sans SHSH

on verra si j'ai eu tort.

merci


----------

